# Splitting Amazon Sword - no runners?



## JensBendAquariums (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi all! First time poster and I've been scouring the internet only to get minimal, and that minimal amount conflicting, of course, information about this. I have 2 very large Amazon Swords in my 55 community tank that I'm constantly having to prune, and am now wanting to split one or both plants to start some new ones for my new 'Plants Only' tank. I will have 1-2 small schools (maybe rummynose and a cory school) and probably my breeding chocolate gouramis in my plant-stock tank to feed the plants, but otherwise the intent of this tank will be to grow out some fantastic plants that are impossible to find mature (or larger than tiny) specimens of here in Bend. SO, the million dollar question is the possibility of splitting the sword plants through the center of the crown and roots and having both 'new' plants survive. I've been hesitant to pull them up out of the substrate to see if any secondary crowns have developed on their own, but working on the assumption that they haven't I'm wondering if I can sharply and carefully cut through the crown and rootball to propagate my swords.

Does anyone have any experience doing this rather than just relying on propagating via runners?

Thanks everyone!!!

Jen


----------



## Shane98270 (Aug 24, 2012)

I used to do that all the time and never had an issue. Amazon swords are extremely hardy. Definitely give the swords root tabs if you arent already and they will take off. 
Best of luck!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

I didn't know you could split swords like that. Thanks I might give it a try too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

That's exactly how I got two swords from the one I bought. Use a sharp knife, scissor to cut the root/crown in half. Plant and add root tabs. Good luck.


----------



## JensBendAquariums (Mar 17, 2014)

Thank you so much, guys! I'll give it a shot and cross my fingers, but it sounds like it should work out fine. The corydoras shouldn't be bothered by the root tabs, right?


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

Propagation by division should work. However, I have yet to encounter an amazon sword that when doing well, does not send out flower stalks and develop plantlets in pretty short order. May want to question why you aren't getting the vegetative reproduction.


----------



## mfurufuru (Mar 20, 2012)

Wonder if this will work with dwarf sag and vals?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ctaylor3737 (Nov 14, 2013)

It sends put a runner and will grow 5-10 plants on its own. I wouldn't split it, it doesn't always work for me. Just plant it and let it go.I have some marbled sword babies if your looking


-Chris


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

mfurufuru said:


> Wonder if this will work with dwarf sag and vals?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


 Correct me if I'm wrong but these are runner plants as well (at least in my experience) I've had them shoot off runners in my med-co2 tank as well as my low tech setups (just more slowly, although they seem to be taking off like wildfire in my 20L recently)


----------



## frog111 (Feb 13, 2006)

Vals should propagate vegetatively through runners quickly. I have had tanks overrun with Val both high and low light, co2, non co2, with and without excel. 

I also have gotten flowers from them, but have not tried to see if I could get seeds.

I do have extremely hard water however.


----------



## jmsaltfish797 (Oct 27, 2012)

JensBendAquariums said:


> Thank you so much, guys! I'll give it a shot and cross my fingers, but it sounds like it should work out fine. The corydoras shouldn't be bothered by the root tabs, right?


just make sure you put the root tabs deep enough in the substrate that the corys wont dig them up. and on another note, welcome to a fellow Oregonian. theres not many of us on here so its always nice to see a new member from here. if you have any questions feel free to send me a PM


----------



## stealthypotatoes (Feb 2, 2013)

Man, I had swords and when I pulled them up, half of my eccocomplete came along with it. Tank was black for days. The roots spread throughout the tank. I used Osmocote root tabs which made them huge in a few months. 
First Month:









6 months later:


----------

